# How to raise the ceiling



## GM_stg (Jun 26, 2008)

I need to raise my ceiling in order to a put a life in. I only need to raise it a foot or 2. What is the most easy and cost efficient way to do so?


----------



## bsr22 (Jun 30, 2008)

Never thought of that.....raise the ceiling to get a life!   Just kidding!

To best answer the question folks will need additional information in terms of what you are starting with.  Things such as; 

-  Garage construction (steel, stick built, pole,  attached /   detached)?
- Is the ceiling attached to rafters or is it a drop ceiling?
- Do you need to raise the roof to raise the ceiling?
- etc.


----------



## pantsexpert (Aug 18, 2008)

Raise the roof is no way to get a life in


----------



## MacGyver (Mar 10, 2009)

There are any ways... but we need more info...

Disconnect then prop roof. Add new framing, or just strategic posts. Reattach.

Be aware that when you lengthen the studs you will reduce their effective bracing capacity, so consult the building code of your area, or speak with an Architect.


----------



## sajis18 (Nov 6, 2009)

One of the first things you should consider is the type and design of the existing ceiling and roof.  That will have a huge impact on how or if you can change the ceilings.  It is also imperative to review the condition of your home's insulation and how it can be improved. You'll want to consult a professional who will be able to inspect your ceiling and roof and give you safe options for changes.

The idea behind raising the ceiling joists is to improve the house's environmental efficiency as well as improve the appearance of the rooms.  Other factors like roof ventilation and HVAC, wiring, and plumbing lines are important to consider as well. These systems are best left to be handled by professionals. You will also have to take into account the existing paneling, paint, or wallpaper on the walls.  Those things will have to be changed or added to when the ceiling is finished.

There is a lot to consider when you learn how to raise ceiling joists, but the benefit to your home and everyday life can't be denied.  The completion of this project will raise your property value and allow for more natural sunlight to enter your home..........................


----------



## imported_frozenstar (Feb 11, 2010)

Very good point sajs18!  Thanks for the tip...


----------



## BlueCabbie (Jul 27, 2012)

Instead of raising the roof, you might look a lowering the floor. 

There are a number of companies that will install a tornado shelter in your garage floor. They weld up a metal box, cut a hole in the garage floor remove some dirt and drop the metal box in. The can customize the shelter to your specs. 

Thing is, the sliding doors to the shelter make it look a lot like a grease monkey pit. Instead of lifting the car so high, you can work on it from the shelter. 

Google 'Garage Tornado Shelter"


----------

